# Low voltage system like GE or Bryant bypassing 3-way switch



## Dango77 (Sep 12, 2018)

I have low voltage system and there are 2 electrical outlets that are both tied to the same 2 3-way switches. I want both of these electrical outlets to always stay on and essentially bypass these 2 3- way low voltage switches. Is there an easy way to do this and then I can literally remove those switches? I have disconnected one of the switches but then the outlets immediately stopped working. Any help is appreciated. I don’t know low voltage but I am a saavy DIYer and can troubleshoot normal electrical issues. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical pros only. Please post question on...
https://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

